# THEME: Canon.  And I know minicoop01985 usually does this



## Niner (Sep 9, 2014)

Minicoop1985,  forgive me for doing your thing, but I got to thinking maybe you didn't have any Canon film cameras.....and I do.  I have more than I need since I've added to them in recent years.  I'm a sucker for buying camera's that seem to be going for dirt cheap pocket change....particularly Canon cameras.  

Anybody out there got a collection of Canon film cameras they want to show off?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 9, 2014)

Damn, now I gotta take a shot of my AE-1 Program.  It's all good, btw.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 9, 2014)

AE-1 P by longm1985, on Flickr

That's my Canon film collection there. And a Quantaray 70-200 f4.5 or something like that.



Lens cleaner by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Niner (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks like Canon isn't loved much around here.  They are the cutting edge you know....


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 10, 2014)

Niner said:


> Minicoop1985,  forgive me for doing your thing, but I got to thinking maybe you didn't have any Canon film cameras.....and I do.  I have more than I need since I've added to them in recent years.  I'm a sucker for buying camera's that seem to be going for dirt cheap pocket change....particularly Canon cameras.
> 
> Anybody out there got a collection of Canon film cameras they want to show off?



Wow.. that's really cool...   Hey!  Wait a minute.  Your not minicoop.  And where's the stormtrooper.  Geez.

Oh wait, there he is - ok, good, were all set.


----------



## Niner (Sep 10, 2014)

robbins.photo.......ok....you don't have any Canon cameras.....right?


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

No Canon film cameras - my one and only digital camera is a Canon. My boyfriend has a couple though, and they are actually his go-to cameras. He's got rangefinders - the P and...uh, I want to say L? He luuuuuuhrves his Canons. I would not say no to a film Canon but haven't gotten one. Yet


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 10, 2014)

Niner said:


> robbins.photo.......ok....you don't have any Canon cameras.....right?



Actually I do - there is one in the garage somewhere as I recall.


----------



## Niner (Sep 10, 2014)

Since you are a gorilla......probably just as well.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 11, 2014)

Niner said:


> Since you are a gorilla......probably just as well.



Well that which we call a gorilla by any other name would smell - umm, ok nevermind.  Lol


----------

